# Iron Fist



## MissAlexisDDD (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone ever purchased their "fug" boots before? I have a few heels but don't know their boot sizing. Sooo, has anyone gotten these?


[can't post pictures here, sorry!]

Ladies Wolfbeater Medium Fug Boot at Iron Fist International IN

or 

Ladies Zombie Stomper Medium Fug Boot at Iron Fist Internationa

Second... Are these more of a "whoa, those are cool boots" or more of "what the hell was this girl thinking" kinda thing?


----------



## Junkie (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy hell! Those are AMAZING boots! I didn't know they sold ones like that! I was in love with the heels, but I'd wear those way more often. I love how they're called FUGS lmao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If anyone has the tall ones (not to hijack your thread), I'd wanna know the calf circumference. I don't fit into authenic tall Uggs because my calves are pretty big.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Oct 2, 2010)

Their heels are fabulous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought these rocked! My boyfriend said they looked "kiddy" .. Not sure I know many kids who'd wear those!


----------



## Junkie (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha they are cutesy, but in a bad-ass way.

I think I might rip the bows off just to make them more my style. The bows over-do it. They look ok on the heels, but not really on the boots IMO.

I've always loved the zombie stomper style, but I always wonder how the hell people wear them - like...what they wear it with? You wouldn't wanna be too matchy-matchy or over the top.

And if I were to pick a pair for myself, it would definately be the Ladies Motophyscho Tall Fug Boot. I already linked my bf to them! lol

$40 + $21 shipping to Canada + the U.S-CAN conversion. Ouch.


----------

